# The need for 14 FPS and Dozens of AF points



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 31, 2016)

You'd never think that photographers managed to capture action in 1928 ago with no AF, one shot before changing glass negatives, but they did.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/boston_public_library/5687129801/in/album-72157626646768526/


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 2, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You'd never think that photographers managed to capture action in 1928 ago with no AF, one shot before changing glass negatives, but they did.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/boston_public_library/5687129801/in/album-72157626646768526/



Very cool! I sure feel sorry for the guy planking his way out of the car mid crash.


----------

